# Paracord grips



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

Since I don't have a warm place to work on sticks in the winter (and what a winter it has been), I decided to try to learn a bit about something I've long thought about, namely knot tying. I can't say I found that I had any natural aptitude for it but with much practice and as much eye strain I came up with these two. The straight stick has a turks head at the top and bottom with a simple wrap between. The primitive snakes head stick has a doubled 4 bight 32 lead turks head knot, if I understand the terms correctly. The paracord is good to work with and feels good for a grip but all in all I think I like the look of leather better.

I guess that begs the question, does anyone know of a good source for leather cord?


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice looking work. I have wrapped a couple grips with the paracord as well. I used a wrap that in fishing terms would be called a nail knot.

As far as leather cord I have found 1/8" suede lace from a company called On-A-Cord at the big hobby store. Works good for grips. 25 yard spool is around $10.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Those are well done alador. I have not done much rope work for a while. I know how much work goes in to it. I have not gotten much leather lately but I got roles of leather lacing from Tandy leather and I know they sell it on amazon also. Both leather and deer skin lacing.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

The pattern on the snake is particularly nice. Do you have a source for the wrapping pattern?


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Very nice weaves/knots.


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks folks. I wish I had started learning to do knots before the arthritis got to my hands but I guess we do what we can.

As for patterns, I have several books that are OK at best but the instructional videos on YouTube are great, especially since I can pause them while I wring the confusion out of my brain. (my calculations are my brain is about 70% confusion, 20% uncertainty, and 10% some unidentified brown substance.)

I also learned on YouTube that you can tighten a paracord wrap by pouring boiling water on it once it's finished. I haven't tried it yet but am anxious to see the results. By the way, the stick with the snakes head is my first ever walking stick. It is a Hickory sapling that I dug up on my grandfathers farm about 40 years ago. Still strong and very light. I wish I had a source for more like it.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

alador said:


> Thanks folks. I wish I had started learning to do knots before the arthritis got to my hands but I guess we do what we can.
> 
> As for patterns, I have several books that are OK at best but the instructional videos on YouTube are great, especially since I can pause them while I wring the confusion out of my brain. (my calculations are my brain is about 70% confusion, 20% uncertainty, and 10% some unidentified brown substance.)
> 
> I also learned on YouTube that you can tighten a paracord wrap by pouring boiling water on it once it's finished. I haven't tried it yet but am anxious to see the results. By the way, the stick with the snakes head is my first ever walking stick. It is a Hickory sapling that I dug up on my grandfathers farm about 40 years ago. Still strong and very light. I wish I had a source for more like it.


I knew that you could tighten up leather that way but did not know it work with para cord. I understand the arthritis. I can only carve for so long and have to walk away for a while. I have gotten a pare of those finger-less pressure gloves. They should be here this week. I will let you know if they do any good.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Think any natural material will shrink when its ben exposed to water . unless its been treated.or pre shrunk


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 13, 2015)

I have wrapped my favorite hiking staff.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice looking knot work. Also thanks for tip about boiling water. That might come in handy.

Rodney


----------

